# [Video] ClockBLD Tutorial



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't think there's much out there in the way of guides for this event, so I made my first tutorial. Teaches a basic method and then adds some extra tricks at the end. I might start working on a bigcubebld tutorial now that I've managed this one.


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a really nice scramble for speed...


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2011)

Finished it now. Very very nice tutorial. Might have to give this a go some time soon...

Also, Big BLD tutorial please!


----------



## r_517 (Jan 14, 2011)

cool


----------



## Pusha (Jan 15, 2011)

nice!)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 15, 2011)

For everyone interested in both blindfolding and speedsolving Clock:
Can I recommend speedblinding the cross on the back (again) so you don't have to flip over the Clock? It requires about 3.5 things to memorise and calculate (easy enough in 15 seconds) and execution only takes a bit of getting used to


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 15, 2011)

Ooh, I love the tricks in the end. I might start practising this again


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 17, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> and execution only takes a bit of getting used to


 
... no. Not even close.


----------

